# Is she or is she not a chi?!?!



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

I know I've asked about this before! but I'm just so frustrated ha ha!

My grandparents are keep telling me to complain to the people who I got Cookie from to get my money back because she's not a chihuahua! and I'm just like...what?! 

They pretty much do it every week on Skype (they never seen her in real life) 
and it's getting pretty frustrating, especially for my hubby who got me for her!

I think it comes from her being on the big side for sure, she's 5 and half months and already weighs 6.3lbs.

I"m gonna put some pictures of her so you can have a look


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

She's really cute . i love her coloring and her fluffy tail !! did you pay a lot for her ? She may not be 100 % chi , but, she is super cute . or , she could be full chi but just not from good breeding. My biggest girl, Tootsie is a full chi and she is oversized. ( long story, but I didn't get Minnie and Tootsie from a good breeder. that was 7 1/2 years ago. ) . now, i would only buy from a good breeder. But, i love them so much and to me i wouldn't trade them for a million dollars.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with Elaina I think she is beautiful. Even if she is on the bigger side who cares she's your baby! Did you view her parents? Chi's do come in all shapes and sizes so even if she's not a full chihuahua who cares she is gorgeous either way. If you did pay a lot for her then I can see the issue there!


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

She is a lovely dog. Her longer legs are much like an American chi as is the longer nose. Poor breeding could account for her larger size. No matter what she may be, she's yours, and was a thoughtful gift from your hubby. So, does it really matter? My Vanessa is all Chihuahua and weighs 10 lbs. I love every pound of her!


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh thanks  I think with me its more of an issue when people are asking me 'Oh what is she' and I'll go 'Oh its a chihuahua' and them thinking I'm lying haha 

But I don't care she wasn't expensive at all! We got her from Pets 4 Homes from a lady who had a female and male chihuahua (I've seen them and they did look like chihuahuas for me, both deer shaped heads, both quite big (for a chihuahua I mean haha) long legs, mom was a black long coat, dad was a tan short coat.

The lady asked for £350, which is so cheap, but now thinking about it I would have even paid £2000 for her, I love her so much 

We are actually looking for a sister for Cookie  Little sooner when I expected but I don't want her to be on her own while I'm in work, and that way she will, pretty much, never be on her own


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She could be a mix, or she could just be a poor example of the breed. 
Many unscrupulous breeders will sell pups as pure when they are mixed because they are doing it purely for the money. Adding some Jack Russell will give you larger litters, so more profit.
Then there are pet breeders who don't breed to standard. They generally mate two family pets or use a dog because they like him rather than because he is a good example of the breed. This often results in pups that look like your Cookie, keeping the typey look with the short nose, large eyes and round head requires constant selection, use a non-standard dog (even if pure bred) and the look is lost.
The only way to be certain is to get a DNA test done. They are non-invasive (you swab the dogs cheek) and cost around £40


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. Most importantly she's your dog and she's beautiful. To me, she does not look to be purebred but as Stella said she could just be a poor example of the breed. Meaning not bred to standard even for a deer head. Another thing that raises a brow to me is that usually the smooth coat is more dominant. Only two long coat chi's can make a long coat chi. Stella knows a lot on this. Just because a person shows pics of their so called parents or even if you got to meet the parents in question doesn't necessarily mean that those are the parents. I think this sort of thing happens a lot with first time chi parents. People decide they want to get a chi, not knowing much about the breed and standards and wind up buying their first chi at the cheapest price from someone in the neighborhood who's pet had chi's, or on untrusting sites like Craigslist or whatever the UK version of that would be. Do not feel bad! I was one of those people. My first two chi's came from so called breeders whom I believe to have possibly been back yard breeders. I paid very little money for my first two, and although they are purebreds they are a poor example of the breed. BUT very beautiful pet quality chi's. I learned better with time and somewhat got it right by my 3rd chi girl who fell more within standard as far as weight and looks and by my fourth I got it right, weight, big eyes and perfect bite, stop etc...though she lacks in temperament she's my little diva. So you see...it takes a lot of time and knowledge to get right with this breed as there are LOADs of wanna be breeders out there with many claims. If it were me, and I had the question in my head as you do...I'd do the DNA test and lay your worries to rest. As far as confronting the breeder, just move on. You have a lovely gift and that is good enough.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree with Meoshia - if you REALLY want to know, like I think I would want to (but I'm just insane that way lol) have a DNA test done. I personally suspect there is Chi in the mix, but would be surprised if she is pure. But she is an absolutely BEAUTIFUL dog, and she's yours, and you love her - so it really doesn't matter


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

cookie is beautiful either way! I would say she is a mix although couldn't be sure best thing to do if your very curious is to get a DNA done


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is possible to get a long coat from a smooth coat parent if the smooth coat is carrying the long coat gene. Smooth is a dominant gene, long is recessive, which means it can be carried and will only be expressed if it meets another long coat gene.
In the UK we don't mix the coats, so a long/smooth mix would not be registered (although a Long that comes from two registered Smooths can be)

A friend of mine is a well-known Toy breed judge. He met two dogs, one was a pure bred but pet quality Chi, one was a Chi mix (known to be 1/4 JRT). He judged them both for fun, and the mix was a much better example of the breed, which goes to show you can't tell much by looking lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Right. That's what I've read in an article. That's why I said you know a lot on this lol. However, it is not very common right? For a smooth coat to carry a long coat recessive gene?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It would mean he had a Long coat somewhere in his background, and mixing the two coats is not something we do here in the UK, they are considered separate breeds.
This breeder sounds like a pet breeder, so she may well have bought a dog that was an unregistered Long/Smooth cross, but it is something a show breeder would never do.
The pups from that mix would still be full Chis, just not eligible for registration, and pet breeders don't usually breed KC registered dogs.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

To be honest, it sounds weird but I don't think it's allowed on Pets 4 Homes to 'fake' a breed, usually if its a mix it states it, but my husband said that all he did was just look at the pictures and he picked the cutest one, which was Cookie, and then he had a look at the description and said she was a 'pure pedigree chihuahua' 

But I'm not going to do a DNA test, It doesn't bother me that much. Although both me and my husband have seen Cookie's parents, the lady we got her from showed them to us, they were both in the other room running around.

Thank You for all your comments  Cookie is my soulmate and even if she grows up to be a labrador (unlikely! ha ha!) I'll still love her with all my heart!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

People can and do lie. it could be that your breeder bought what they thought were purebred dogs but someone had lied to them. 
It is entirely up to you what you put on an advert; Pets4Homes doesn't check, and there are loads of scams and puppy farmers selling through sites like that.
The fact that your breeder paired two dogs of different breeds (a long coat and a smooth) and advertised them as 'pure pedigree Chihuahuas' would make me very suspicious. 
Without the registration, a pedigree is just a piece of paper with some names on. If you crossed a pedigree Chi with a pedigree dog of another breed entirely, you can still write out a pedigree for it. You can have a pedigreed mongrel, all a pedigree is is a list of the dogs ancestors, it doesn't mean they were all the same breed.
When the puppy is registered with the Kennel Club, it is no guarantee of quality, (many badly bred litters from dreadful breeders get registered, it adds to the value of the pups) but you know that the dogs on the pedigree were the same breed. (The dogs on the pedigree aren't always the actual parents of the puppy you buy though. There is no way of guaranteeing that)
If you have Cookies pedigree you can look up the dogs on it, the internet is so useful for this


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Like Stella said, Pets4Homes (and other sites like that) are full of dodgy breeders/ads unfortunately. They're not all bad, but people have to be careful when buying from there. I found Lilo on that site and while she is 100% chi and I absolutely love her to bits, in hindsight I know the breeder wasn't the best. And when searching for a pup, I saw so many ads claiming to sell pure bred chihuahuas, but it was clear they were mixed (often with jack russell). If I ever get another chihuahua in the future, I will be a lot more careful and will most likely avoid sites like that. We live and learn. hehe

I definitely see some chi in Cookie, but I wouldn't be surprised if she's mixed with something else. At the end of the day a dog is a dog though, wether mixed, not bred to standard or pedigree. They are all equally as loveable.  Cookie is absolutely beautiful and a great pet and that's what matters.  My first chi was mixed (7/8 chihuahua 1/8 jack russell) and she was the best dog I've ever had! If I were you I would probably be tempted to do the DNA test just out of curiosity, but it doesn't matter in the end.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That Pets site you found your chi on sounds sooooo similar to a lot of the sites we have in the US. You really do have to try and weed out the good breeders from the bad, and it is not easy. As there are some really good imposters out there. I have even come across a chi on one site $800 but by total accident I found that very same chi on another site listed for $2,000! As for Cookie, you've mentioned on here before about your concerns about her not being a purebred. I personally think you'll always wonder. And I agree with Camille. Do the test. At least you will have an eased mind. We have members on here who've done the test and felt so much better after. Cookie has a wonderful home and owner. Now all she needs is confirmation of her true identity.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree that she looks like a mix. But I also agree that she's absolutely beautiful!!!! And I know (and am glad) you love her anyway. I have always had rescues. And I have never chosen based on purebred or mix etc. I have always just chosen a poor soul to love and give a home to. Now, I have fortunate that my last dog, Bella (Miniature Pinscher) and Dorothy happened to be purebred. But, that beind said, neither of them were the cream of the crop of their breed. But I love them anyway!

So don't worry about what others say. Who cares.....you have a little dog that probably loves you to the moon and back. And, that is priceless.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. Too bad your parents need to put her down?? Just tell 'em "I love her whatever she is, and she was a gift also".


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoops! Not your parents, your Grandparents. Sorry.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Not sure where did I say that my grandparents said that they want me to put her down? Just because they obviously didn't. All they did was mentioned that she doesn't look like a chi and joked that I should get my money back. That's all


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

CookieKiKi said:


> Not sure where did I say that my grandparents said that they want me to put her down? Just because they obviously didn't. All they did was mentioned that she doesn't look like a chi and joked that I should get my money back. That's all


Lol I think Susan meant "put down" as in being a bit mean hearted towards Cookie and if she is a chihuahua or not.. not as in put to sleep!


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

LOL only just read it properly! Hahahahahahahahah

I'm deffo not a morning person! Hahaha


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

CookieKiKi said:


> LOL only just read it properly! Hahahahahahahahah
> 
> I'm deffo not a morning person! Hahaha


I read the post last night and had to read it a second time too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

That face though.....pure chi or not, love that mask!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

soo sorry about the confusion. I MEANT the verbal usage of 'putting her down' NOT putting her to sleep!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww she is so cute and she is probably a chihuahua mix ! Regardless you should still keep her and not listen to the people telling you to return her and get your money back.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought Peso was a mix ...larger than Kody.. I could have sworn he would show as a mix when I had the DNA test done on him but he is 100% pure Chi....wouldn't matter as I love him but I would have told the breeder as he was sold to me as pure bred.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She is beautiful and her coLoring is amazing. Maybe if you were going to try to breed her or show her you might ask the breeder if she is full Chi, but if not I wouldn't give it a second thought. She is unique and very cute.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> She is beautiful and her coLoring is amazing. Maybe if you were going to try to breed her or show her you might ask the breeder if she is full Chi, but if not I wouldn't give it a second thought. She is unique and very cute.


Oh thank you! I'm definitely not going to breed her! I got her as a family pet, so that's why I'm not really that fussed about her being a 100% chi! 

BUT I'm getting another chihuahua  much sooner than expected! We're picking her up on the 7th November  I'm very excited that Cookie is going to be a big sister!  just hope she will be fine with not being the 'only child' anymore! Ha ha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Same breeder or different breeder?


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 7, 2013)

Based on those pictures alone, she doesn't look purebred to me. The coat, the head shape, the size. It doesn't really add up. I don't think price-wise you got that good of a deal. Some reputable breeders actually do sell family pets that aren't meant for competition or breeding, for only slightly more. This can be for various reasons. I mean, not every litter that's born consists of 100% show quality pups. Some have subtle physical traits that aren't even considered breeding quality. My Wolfie for example: he did a few competitions, but ended up being sold to me as a family pet, because A) his back paws aren't the perfect size and it's something the breeder didn't want to risk passing on to the next generation (it's so subtle I don't even notice it myself, but apparently a professional jury can), and B) he absolutely hated going to shows lol He's pretty much the laziest dog ever. And I got him for only £150 more than yours. He has his pedigree and everything. 

That being said: she is GORGEOUS. The fun part about mixed dogs is how unique they are. I owned a terrier mix before and he was stunning. I got so many compliments while out on our walks. He passed away 2 years ago and I still miss him to pieces. 

After his passing, I got Wolfie from a reputable breeder. I decided size was an important factor to me and I wasn't ready for any surprises. That's why I didn't want to take any chances. As much as I love mixed dogs; my previous one was and he ended up becoming soooo much bigger than we had anticipated! I loved him to bits, but oh boy, it was so difficult to carry him in my arms in some situations, and traveling was also a bit of a headache. 

So if I was in your shoes, I think based on that I would personally ask for my money back or at least a partial refund. But I suppose you would probably only be able to request it if you can provide DNA test results. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with asking for a refund. It doesn't have to have anything to do with how much you love your dog. Honestly, I'd give it a shot. If you do get something back, you can use that money to buy your dog some Christmas treats! lol


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

They sell doggy DNA tests at Petsmart that break down the breeds. I'd try that! In fact I want to try that so bad I'd love to get another mutt dog. Either way shes very cute and obviously sweet!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she asks for her money back/ or a partial refund, chances are the 'breeders' will want the puppy back. Not an ideal picture. IF a DNA shows that this dog is NOT pure bred, then they can bring the results to the breeders and ask questions.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In the UK people pay upwards of £350 for a Chi mix or other small cross breed, so I don't think the money would be refunded even if the dog was proven to be a mix.
Caveat emptor ('let the buyer beware') applies when buying dogs, so the seller is not in the wrong.
When you buy an unregistered dog from a newspaper or internet ad you have no guarantee that the dog is purebred, it is a chance you have to take.
It sounds to me like Cookie was the result of two family pets accidentally mating, who are probably mostly Chi, their owner certainly thinks they are Chis, but I wouldn't put money on either of them being purebred.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

If you're planning to get another dog bear in mind that while chi's can get along with any breed they do prefer the company of other chi's. Strange but true. 

I also remember reading somewhere a long time ago that chi's were not always such tiny dogs and you can still sometimes get a throwback to that larger size.


----------

